# An Old DSLR Makes a Point



## photoflyer (Apr 25, 2020)

Last year I ran across a Canon 30D with two batteries and a charger for $50 at Goodwill that looked like it had never been used.  I believe this series was introduced in 2006?  It is 8 megapixels.

This weekend I decided that as I have accumulated five bodies and several lenses that overlap, I would take the 30D along with a 18-55 EF/S and 70-300 EF Mark II the (newest version)  and leave them at a rustic little cabin we have here on a lake in Central VA so I would not have to lug gear back and forth for every visit.

Yesterday I got a shot of a Downy Woodpecker plucking dinner out of log (we leave the woods wild to cultivate wildlife).

My wife really liked the shot and it got me to thinking about what I have been telling a friend who wants to upgrade his gear: invest more in glass first.  The 70-300 EF Mark II at $500 is in my experience a middle tier Canon lens, a good value and head and shoulders above the 70-300 EF/S that Canon includes as a consumer kit lens (I've had one).  For comparison I also have two L series zooms. To me it shows that a fifteen year old body with decent, not even the best, glass can produce good results.

I am frequently asked for advice, like many of you, regarding camera body selection and I always turn that conversation into a what I think is more important: glass.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 26, 2020)

Good glass reallllly pays dividends.


----------



## photoflyer (Apr 26, 2020)

I just realized it is a Hairy and not a Downy Woodpecker.  There are many on this forum who know the difference.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 26, 2020)

I agree ... the IQ of the lens makes a big difference. I have gone through many lenses, and going from a "kit" level telephoto zoom to a higher end G (Sony) made a huge difference in the image.
I would still be using my older model camera if it wasn't for BIF. 

... and yes, it is a Hairy cause the beak is long. Downy have very short stubby beaks.


----------



## Original katomi (Apr 26, 2020)

From what I have seen here and real world once photographers get good glass they don’t change
Camera bodies come and go, good glass seems to not change.
I use crop canon but from day 1 I have bought EF glass, l series if I could, knowing that it will fit my crop sensor camera and future proofing if I ever upgrade/move on to a FF body.
As for old bodies I have a 50d tucked away, that I use for those “risky” shots, that could end up damaging the camera.


----------



## photoflyer (Apr 26, 2020)

Original katomi said:


> As for old bodies I have a 50d tucked away, that I use for those “risky” shots, that could end up damaging the camera.



Funny, I have a 50D I use for the same purpose.  It is built like a tank, has some level of water sealing, and still has competitive image quality.  Unless I drop it overboard from the kayak, I think I will have it for a while.


----------



## Designer (Apr 26, 2020)

Depth, contrast, clairity, color rendition!  This lens is outstanding.


----------



## daveo228i (Apr 26, 2020)

Good glass + good technique = great pictures. All a camera body does is hold a memory card or film and provides an attachment for a lens.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## photo53 (May 7, 2020)

I had a 30D,, I don,t think it ever took a bad photo no matter what lens I put on it.  That photo of the Hairy is fantastic.


----------



## Jeff15 (May 8, 2020)

Very good bird shot......


----------



## photoflyer (May 8, 2020)

photo53 said:


> I had a 30D,, I don,t think it ever took a bad photo no matter what lens I put on it. That photo of the Hairy is fantastic.



I'm sure your skill and knowledge helped too.  Those are also important factors.


----------



## daveo228i (Jun 19, 2020)

It’s glass, glass, then the body. I first began in the ‘80’s with my Canon AE-1 program. I was indoctrinated that the body was all important. Conversely the lenses I bought were all third party, Tamron, Sigma. Ok lenses if you weren’t particular about the final product. Over the years, with lots of practice, I learned to disregard the body hype. For me it has been prime lenses and manufacturers tele lenses.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 19, 2020)

I love gear, love to buy it, love to use it... but... save your money, it's not the gear. As mentioned, good glass really pays off in the proper hands.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 19, 2020)

sometimes it is the gear.
back when I had my nikon D7000 I used to use a 70-300 AF push-pull lens all the time with good results.
Then I bought my D600.  That lens was mush on that D600 FF sensor but still worked well with the D7000.

Then I remember when the D800 came out and it really required the newer lenses to support it's high density FF sensor.


----------

